# Stumped



## Rahb (Dec 31, 2018)

So, I'm wanting to work more on my photography.  I decided I'm going to do the Dogwood 52 Week challenge, and try to participate in as many "challenges" on this forum as I can.  I want to push myself out of my comfort zone.

Wouldn't you know it, week 1 is stumping me.  The 2019 challenge has week 1 as "Story Telling: Self-Portrait - Take a picture that tells us who you are, without actually showing your face."

Haven't even started the challenge and I'm hitting a stumbling block.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Dec 31, 2018)

In essence what makes you who you are? Camping,fishing,motorcycles,fast cars or even family? You know what are you into? I love to ride motorcycles and am enamored with living in the mountains. So perhaps I'd post this image.


​


----------



## Rahb (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank you, I guess I'm just struggling with what to photograph then.  I juggle so many things that are "me" that I'd feel I wasn't being honest if I left something out.....

Definitely overthinking the task. I'll have to noodle on it and just pull the trigger at some point.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2018)

We're usually our own worst judges of who "we" are; ask the other half.  You'll probably get a much more definitive answer.


----------



## Rahb (Jan 1, 2019)

Well, for better or worst I came up with an idea.

The first attempt was too busy.  To much in the scene, to many different light sources, it just wasn't what I was envisioning. The second attempt is what I'm going to go with.






Storytelling: Self Portrait


----------

